# Ditching Sky Hd



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Im fed up with spending too much cash on a Sky subscription so Ive just bought a Humax HD PVR..... It uses the existing dish and cables, will pick up all the free to air HD broadcasts and has a 320Gig hard drive....

Sky is just too much money for 100s of shit channels ,I will miss the odd good movie and Sky 1 for Lost when it comes back on but we mostly only watch CBeebies anyway!

It should pay for itself in 5 months!

Anyone else here have one?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I have got Sky HD Jase and I agree with you Sky is far too expensive, especially as we mainly watch the BBC and ITV channnels. I'd love to do what you're doing but I can't live without my Sky Sports


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't go Sky purely for that reason Jase. We have cable but only the basic pack (no sports or movies), for the phoneline rental, tv and broadband it's about Â£30 a month, still too much imho but they have you by the balls.

I'm gonna upgrade to the virgin + box one day to get High Def (waiting for them to offer free installation)

Our telly is a Humax with a 160gig hard drive, trouble is the 710 fills the drive with ooh:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Jase, do you need an aerial at all in your set up? Do you get the TV guide on screen?

I've had Sky Freeview for about 4 years (because our aerial reception is almost non-existant) but could do with a hard drive


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been thinking of giving it the elbow myself. We have a basic entertainment package that costs Â£20 a month, it's mainly for the 710 to get her Scifi fix, and for me to watch Soccer AM.

We have watched sod all on Sky over Xmas, it was absolute  ooh: , all the programmes that we have saved in the TV planner are on the FTV channels anyway.

If Sky don't buck up their programmes in January.......................


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I didn't go Sky purely for that reason Jase. We have cable but only the basic pack (no sports or movies), for the phoneline rental, tv and broadband it's about Â£30 a month, still too much imho *but they have you by the balls*.


Why is that PG? :huh:

I don't have Sky, I don't have time to watch TV, I enjoy life too much and I'd only end up "Ricstered", watching footie all day. I often look at the schedules and there is enough mindless drivel available just on terrestial & freeview alone. Watched three things over Xmas, Rab C, Wallace & Grommit & It's a mad mad mad mad world, everything else was bollocks. 

BTW How much is Sky?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just have the Freesat channels so no payment required. Don't watch TV much during the day/evening but when sitting up all night on my pills even mindless pap is appreciated :lol:

Use a 160Gb recorder for any progs I might want to see - usually films.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm doing the opposite!!!

I have a Humax freeview with 160gb - great bit of kit but the freeview signal is too dodgy where I am. Have missed quite a few recordings that have been programmed. After the 5th missing of eastenders the other day my wife gave the go ahead to move to Sky+.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Robert said:


> Jase, do you need an aerial at all in your set up? Do you get the TV guide on screen?
> 
> I've had Sky Freeview for about 4 years (because our aerial reception is almost non-existant) but could do with a hard drive


Hi Robert, yes, Humax is pitching directly at existing Sky satellite dish customers as it needs the dish, basically its a unplug the Sky box, plug in Humax ....

Humax do a non- HD hard drive recorder box for less than half the HD box cost I think.....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We are quite happy with our Sky+ HD.....without the HD is like watching TV with cataracts.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree Roger, HD is superb, this is HD without the cost, Foxsat are launching loads of new HD chanels soon...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it the one that Comet have for Â£292 - "HUMAX FOXSAT-HDR" ?

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/5...UMAX-FOXSAT-HDR


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, thats the one Ive just got, its the only Hi Def PVR on the market, Comet are out of stock at the mo, I got mine from Dixons.....


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

We had a Sky dish on the house when we moved in and just bought a grundig Freesat HD box for Â£95(no hard drive recorder) from Argos, though they may now be even cheaper in the sales. Can't believe the quality of HD.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jase, Glad someone could find one! Been looking around for a few eeks now but everyone is out of stock....was hoping to replace my HUMAX freeview PVR with the Freesat HD version......but no luck as yet.....although they are on ebay....at a premium!







No way will I pay over the RRP just to line the pockets of lucky dealers!

How does the quality compare with the standard Freeview PVR? I have read that the SD output is slightly worse then the Freeview due to severe bandwidth restrictions on the SD Freesat broadcasts.....sort of defeats the reason for buying one if all you get is a couple of HD programmes a day and the rest is lower res than terrestrial freeview.

What do you reckon Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not sure David 

I only ordered it yesterday 

I ordered it from Dixons online and have had confirmation emails for delivery this coming week, your right though, they are scarce at the moment..

Ill let you know when / if it comes and how it is compared to SKY HD +


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats interesting...Dixons online is the only place seems to have them in stock...I was teetering on clicking the button a few minutes ago.....but might wait until I can get it over the counter somewhere


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually the thing that has stopped me going full pelt into Freesat HD is I just bought a 50" full HD plasma to replace my ageing 42"..., and the quality from Freeview through my Yamaha Amp which converts the signals to HD res and cleans them up with its TBC are actually quite stunning...best freeview stuff I have ever seen! So I need to be swayed...... :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill see what I can do, although the reasons for switching are purely financial, Im not sure Im that discerning enough to make a quality comparison


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ill see what I can do, although the reasons for switching are purely financial, Im not sure Im that discerning enough to make a quality comparison


I ditched sky eventually because apart from a argument with a sky rep on the phone telling me that no body hired three films a week from the rental store :blink: when I wanted to stop my "movies" subscription.....what a cock telling ME how many films I watched!

I really resented paying any more extortionate fees to Mr Murdochs empire.....long live Freeview/sat I say :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I ditched SKY and went with a Humax PVR with 160 GB and we have never looked back , I to was sick of paying through the nose for a bunch of crap channels its fair to say I havent missed SKY and I have been very impressed with the Humax


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I ordered it from Dixons online and have had confirmation emails for delivery this coming week, your right though, they are scarce at the moment..


The Humax Direct store doesn't even have them


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I usually watch TV in a small window on my PC, thatâ€™s all most of it deserves really. Much of the time Iâ€™m watching Sky news or some other less boring bollocks than that viewed on the â€œmainâ€ TV, which usually displays soap operas that might as well be in black and white and on 405 lines, TBH. :lol: h34r:

The â€œmainâ€ TV will remain as it is, until SWMBO decides that the picture and sound quality isnâ€™t good enough. In the mean time Iâ€™ll be looking toward getting a Blue- ray combo drive for the PC, playing standard DVDs with the hardware and software enhancements that are on this machine makes it clear that HD might be worth the effort, but at what cost?

Is the daily dross presented by Sky or Freeview, even in Hi- Def worth the bother? Would it improve East Enders or even Mastermind to any degree? Certainly, some content might benefit but there's very little you might want to watch time and again. Having said that, how much of the stuff youâ€™ve â€œtapedâ€ or have on DVD do you regularly watch?

Iâ€™m not going to chuck any money about at the moment, the broadcast content isnâ€™t really worth it. Iâ€™ll wait for the â€œstandardsâ€ to be defined for broadcast TV, and for OFCOM to get itâ€™s act together. 

In the mean time Iâ€™ll be looking at Blue- ray devices and Blue- ray /DVD compatible disks for Hi- Def entertainment.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have a VPS300 in my system for less than 1 year, but I'm floored.

http://www.crystalio.com/spec.html

Standard DVDs and cable TV are superb. HiDef cable is awesome but the BluRay is unbelievable. The Canadian AD was great and I tested this unit against a Faroudja DVP-1080 (retailing at 8,500$) but the Crystalio was better. I have a Sony BDPS1 (first gen BluRay) and bought it when the war between Sony and Toshiba was still raging. I also bought a bunch of BluRay discs with 40-50$ a disc because they were not discounted at that time. Should I known about this baby wouldn't have bothered at all, not to mention amortizing the costs. If you are willing to skip the next expensive watch, take a look at one, the quality you think you have in the HD cable programs will be improved with at least 80% (and that's the Hi-def). Watching Bluray movies with this baby will only make you crave for a bigger screen and absolutely hate every single time you're invited to your friends to watch the next big game on THEIR a/v.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I agree Roger, HD is superb, this is HD without the costYes Jase, quite agree, but we wanted Nat Geo HD and Sky Arts HD and Discovery HD...wotrth the subs just for those, let alone the Films.

BBC and ITV...well BBC is OK....ITV we seldom watch and there is some talk that ITV will move from freesat in the second1/4 of 09.

Either way, its better than the bandwidth-compressed Freeview and all the problems that brings......enjoy


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Stan said:


> Is the daily dross presented by Sky or Freeview, even in Hi- Def worth the bother? Would it improve East Enders or even Mastermind to any degree? Certainly, some content might benefit but there's very little you might want to watch time and again. Having said that, how much of the stuff youâ€™ve â€œtapedâ€ or have on DVD do you regularly watch?


I'm repeating myself, I know (see post in Robert's thread re LCD TVs), but you see a definite improvement in picture quality on all channels HD and SD, when you upgrade to a Sky HD box.

Comparing the Scart with the HDMI outputs on the Sky HD box on a SD channel, the digital output makes a huge difference.

As for how much HD content I watch? Not that much, to be fair.

Football and BBC and CH4 HD and Sky 1 HD are about it. I ditched all the movie channels though. There are cheaper ways of getting movies h34r: and I've got an upscaling DVD player via the PS3, so the quality doesn't decrease that much on a 32" screen.

Having said that though, I don't regret upgrading to Sky HD. The improvement in picture quality on all channels compared Sky+, and the bigger Hard Disk makes it worth it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Not sure David
> 
> I only ordered it yesterday
> 
> ...


Any sign of it yet? I'm curious as to what you think of it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Robert, yep it came, but to be honest I havent hooked it up yet, we have only just cancelled Sky so Im in no rush to swap, might as well wait until they pull the plug....I might just give it a test this weekend if I get time..... From your installation point of view, I think you need a Sky HD system installed to be able to swap to Freesat HD as there are 2 coax cables from the LNB on the dish in a HD set up instead of just 1 in a standard one....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's a quote from Humax website

Note:

Connecting with 2 cables from the same satellite

dish will allow you to:

â€¢ View and Record different channels

â€¢ Record 2 channels at the same time

You can use one cable and a loop through but it says that will limit the channel you can watch whilst recording another. Time to visit our local shop to make sure I do it right, need the dish moved anyway


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Used to have $ky - now have a media player and download exactly what I want to watch - either SD or HD, your choice - no adverts either - a boon for US TV series with ads every five minutes. Get your TV less than a day it's broadcast in the US.

So if you're lost without lost (geddit :tongue2: )

Download uTorrent

Go to EzTV

Choose the program of your choice, download the torrent for the episode, a few kb, then open said torrent in utorrent.

One hour of SD broadcast is usually about 40+ mins after the ads have been removed and the file is approx 350mb. If you want the HD version then the download will be about 1GB.

If you can't transfer the downloaded .avi to your new box, get yourself a Freecom Media XS box and play it from any hard disk. MediaPlayer XS

I have a Freecom Mediaplayer 35 (now upgraded by the '45' Freecom)

It's a viable alternative.

Downloading programmes lets me watch what I want when I want... it's like your own personal TV channel. Hardly ever watch 'live' TV anymore.

Currently watching Dr Who from 1964, William Hartnell in B&W... it's so dreadful it's brilliant :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Hi Robert, yep it came, but to be honest I havent hooked it up yet, we have only just cancelled Sky so Im in no rush to swap, might as well wait until they pull the plug....I might just give it a test this weekend if I get time..... From your installation point of view, I think you need a Sky HD system installed to be able to swap to Freesat HD as there are 2 coax cables from the LNB on the dish in a HD set up instead of just 1 in a standard one....


Almost correct....you need at the very least a Sky+ box installation and dish (the Sky+ dish has the dual/quad LNB required for Freesat PVR functionality (ie two cable connections)......will also work with a SkyHD setup dish of course as they are both the same dish, its just the box differs between Sky+ and SkyHD.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sky is getting on my last nerve, I have the basic Sky box and basic SD package for Â£16.50 a month, and thatâ€™s too expensive, imo. I checked how much Sky+ would cost and it seems the to**ers are charging twice as much for existing customers as they are new users to sign up, thatâ€™s Â£160 in real money. [email protected]!

We have a freeview box connected to the portable TV in the bedroom and it works well, why not get one for the living room and integrate it with the big telly, I thought.

During my research I came across this:-

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=221276

I read all the reviews and most â€œexpertsâ€ suggested it sucked, though the normal people suggested it did what it said on the box. At 60 quid itâ€™s a little expensive, even if you have a fairly new 80Gb Seagate, fluid bearing IDE drive going spare.

Off we go to ePay. I found one for 20 quid and it duly arrived, not working in any sense of the term. After a couple of e- mails, the seller asked me to send back the remote and manual and he would send another unit once he got them back.

True to his word, the new one turned up today and works properly. 

The EPG is a bit pants but is useable; the main problem is that itâ€™s taking ages to populate. That could improve once the daily update takes place at 3am tomorrow, Iâ€™ll wait and see. In the mean time I can record at the touch of a button and determine how long it records for, very easily.

There are downsides to Freeview DVRs, they canâ€™t record from an Aux input, just the inbuilt tuners. This one has no interactive capabilities but that bothers me not, but it will other people.

Anything that has a hard disk in it will make some noise, but that depends on the hard drive used in the box, some are quieter than others, itâ€™s a crapshoot really. There isnâ€™t a cooling fan in this box, thatâ€™s a bonus.

The upshot of getting this â€œrefurbishedâ€ DVR for Â£20 is that I can record a channel whilst watching another; I can record a Sky channel to tape and watch Freeview instead of just the five terrestrial channels. They will be extinguished in 2011 in this area anyroad.

Bare in mind that I have a spare one of these with a faulty PSU that the dealer didnâ€™t want back, the main board and tuners are most likely sound (I'll get the multi- meter out at some point).

80 Gigs of HDD gives around 55 hours of recording space (depending on the output quality of the channel recorded), thatâ€™s more than enough for Shorty to record soap operas and serial killer programmes. :lol:

Up your pipework Sky, treat your existing customers with respect (you robbing @rseholes). :feck:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The EPG on this box is too slow to be of any real use. It works, but is far too slow for my liking.

There is the ability to manually book a recording slot as you would with a VCR, straightforward enough, and we get the Radio Times every week anyway. 

This machine should be considered a VCR replacement, nothing more.

At Â£60 plus the cost of a new HDD this is not a bargain. If you can get one for Â£20- 30 and have a decent hard drive going spare, then itâ€™s GVFM. If you can live with its foibles.

The picture, sound and recording quality is pretty good, but the rest of the machine is unsophisticated, much like a standard VCR.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Slightly off topic, I know, but does anyone have any 'inside knowledge' as to what the SkyHD Pace recall is really all about?

I'm waiting for the call from Sky, as mine is in the 'dodgy' batch, but the Pace HD boxes are supposed to be so much better than all the rest, so I don't know whether to keep mine, or accept a Thompson/Samsung/Amstrad replacement.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Slightly off topic, I know, but does anyone have any 'inside knowledge' as to what the SkyHD Pace recall is really all about?
> 
> I'm waiting for the call from Sky, as mine is in the 'dodgy' batch, but the Pace HD boxes are supposed to be so much better than all the rest, so I don't know whether to keep mine, or accept a Thompson/Samsung/Amstrad replacement.


Apparently there is a problem with channel 721 - it is stuck on free porn 24 hours a day


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Robert said:


> Apparently there is a problem with channel 721 - it is stuck on free porn 24 hours a day


 :taz:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently there is a problem with channel 721 - it is stuck on free porn 24 hours a day
> ...


 :lol: Sorry h34r:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I got rid of Virgin media over 2 years ago, opting for a Topfield PVR.

Saved Â£1200 so far.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I suppose I need to update my thread with the outcome...

Weve used the Humax now for about 2 weeks and have got used to it very quickly, it was 'plug and play' using the same cables as the Sky box and was easy to set up...

The remote buttons and interface isnt as quick and slick as Sky but getting used to it quickly, there are a few nice features and benefits over the Sky functions but nothing dramatic, except the cost savings which will add up very quickly...

There is a non Freesat setting that will tune to another satellite but these channels are not recordable I dont think...

So far , no regrets about switching......


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Robert said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


Made me look. :lol:

*it was *9*71* h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I suppose I need to update my thread with the outcome...
> 
> Weve used the Humax now for about 2 weeks and have got used to it very quickly, it was 'plug and play' using the same cables as the Sky box and was easy to set up...
> 
> ...


im inspired .the only channels i watch on sky that i cant get on freeview is sports ,fx,history and discovery.doesnt justify the outlay im affraid and will be my justification for a new tv too .

ive been using a standard humax box and was very impressed by it especially the picture in picture ,so is the foxsat any good then?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest, the HD-R Humax is good, but the HD content just isnt there at the moment, it will be , but Im not sure that the extra 150 or so to get the HD element is worth it so far........

You also need to look at all the 'freeview options to see what service is best, they are not all the same...

There is Freesat from Sky, which is what your left with after cancelling a subscription

There is 'Freeview' through a set top box or telly

There is Freesat through a Freesat decoder like the Humax..

All have different channels....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This little Nikkai box started to get a bit â€œcrashyâ€, the menu functions decided not to respond after it had been running for a few hours. I suspected that an inch of clearance above this passively cooled box just wasnâ€™t enough. 

I opened it up and placed some VGA RAM heat sinks on the warmest chips, wanged it back together and hoped for the best.

No such luck, it was still â€œcrashyâ€.

In the end I relocated it so that it had four inches of space above the top case vents, problem solved. But the wife is less than pleased with its new location. Thatâ€™s a shame. :lol:

The VGA RAMsinks wont do any harm though, Iâ€™ll leave them where they are. 

Funny how we ignore the old lessons we've learned, just to get bitten in the arse by them when we try to get "clever".


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im off out tomorow looking for humax boxes .sky's days are numbered im affraid .


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

They are still a bit thin on the ground and some sellers are charging Â£20-30 premium for them......after having tried a HD box for a few weeks just after Christmas (which reminds me Maplin have still not refunded my money!!!) I am sticking with my Humax freeview PVR at least until there are a few more makers selling FS PVRs, ie the much rumoured Panasonic HDPVR...that might be worth paying a premium for.

No, I am never keen on any manufacturer who has a monopoly on a market segment, but Humax seems to be one of the better guys!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a couple more observations....

The Humax takes longer to 'boot up' from standby than the Sky box..

Just found the 'skip advert' functions when watching recordings, which is nice


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Just a couple more observations....
> 
> The Humax takes longer to 'boot up' from standby than the Sky box..
> 
> Just found the 'skip advert' functions when watching recordings, which is nice


ive got one on order from richer sounds .im loving that skip adverts and pip awesome.

ive binned sky but as im such a good guy theyve given me free bb for 3 months and full package tv until august just to make me change my mind .suckers aint they.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

funny story today whilst buying my humax box from richer sounds

i was looking at their tv's on display and had to move around a guy who was also looking at the tv's ,i then went out side to have a look at the window display .whilst outside i then saw the guy liesurly walk out of the shop with a small 22" tv that was on display still with managers special star still intact even had the cheek to say he paid for it earlier.

but what the chav who stole it didnt know ,out of all the lovely av and other equipment he could have stole he managed to take the only dummy item in the store .the manager was so cool about it and everyone who witnessed it found it very funny .

anyway humax up and running Â£120 well spent a brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

One thing I've noticed is, turning off the "time shift" function on most PVRs/ DVRs makes them more comfortable and allows them to run cooler, quieter and more responsively. That's a bonus.  Less noise from the hard disk and fan (if installed).

I'd dare suggest that the _time shift_ function is of less value than it's worth (in almost all cases), it uses a lot of power and reduces the lifespan of the PVR/DVR as a whole. The HDD running (writing/ recording) all the time the box is powered is going to knacker it it short order. 

I've turned _time shift_ off.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm, for us the timeshift or pause/resume function is THE most useful function these PVR's perform. Cips of tea, knocks at door, telephone interuptions and the occasional bonk all require a pause........wish there was more than an hours worth for that last reason though! :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hmmm, for us the timeshift or pause/resume function is THE most useful function these PVR's perform. Cips of tea, knocks at door, telephone interuptions and the occasional bonk all require a pause........wish there was more than an hours worth for that last reason though! :lol:


check you out you big stud. i can usually fit one in during an ad break.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It really bugs the wife, she loves her pause and rewind telly but now when I nag her for a quickie and she says no I'm watching this I just say put it on pause! :lol:

Hasn't worked yet though! 

Back onto the topic of HD though, is there that much HD transmisson yet? Thinking of upgrading my cable to the V+ HD service but can't see the point if it's only Antiques roadshow that's on HD. Fiona Bruce is nice but she ain't that nice!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, for us the timeshift or pause/resume function is THE most useful function these PVR's perform. Cips of tea, knocks at door, telephone interuptions and the occasional bonk all require a pause........wish there was more than an hours worth for that last reason though! :lol:
> ...


Is that the 30 second or 1 minute Sir?

Oh no....thats for an argument! :lol:

Unfortunately its more than often just a cup of tea................ :cry2: .


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

"and remember well, the engine of search a friend it can be!"

Whats this? You bleedin' Yoda now Paul? :lol:

But on to HD matters.....still not a lot....some to a reasonable amount on BBC but virtually non existant on ITV (Freesat), hopefully later this year will see CH5 and CH4 chipping in.....but after todays announcement from Michael (I can do anything better than you) Grade, I reckon ITVs HD output might flounder more than ever!

One reason I am not in a particular hurry to jump into the HD PVR market (not thats there much choice), tried an HD tuner and was suitably impressed with BBC HD quality, very very nice indeed.

I am hoping the much rumoured Panasonic HD PVR will debut this summer, now that might give Humax a real run for your money.


----------

